# Java EE 6 Problem (EL)



## blindmind (27. Feb 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich sehe mir gerade den Vortrag von Adam Bien auf der JAX zum Thema Java EE 6 an, und versuche das gezeigte "mitzubauen".

Folgendes:

Ich habe eine JSF-PAge (Facelet) und eine Session-Bean, welche als "Service" innerhalb des Facelets agieren soll. Aus der JSF-Page will ich via EL auf eine Methode der Bean zugreifen...Das ist zwar realitätsfern, aber trotzdem die Frage, weil im Vortrag alles prima funktioniert, nur bei mir nicht...

Hier der Code:

index.xhtml

```
<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8' ?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
      xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html">
    <h:head>
        <title>Facelet Title</title>
    </h:head>
    <h:body>
        <h:form>
            <h:inputText></h:inputText>
            <h:commandButton value="Submit" action="#{weighlessBeanRegistration.register}"></h:commandButton>
        </h:form>
    </h:body>
</html>
```

WeighlessBeanRegistration.java

```
package de.jax.ballroom.weightless.boundary;
 
import javax.ejb.Stateless;
import javax.inject.Named;
 
@Stateless
@Named
public class WeighlessBeanRegistration {
 
    public void register() {
        System.out.println("-------- Registered! -----------");
    }
}
```

Wie man sieht, soll nach Drücken des Buttons einfach in die Standardausgabe geschrieben werden. Das funktioniert bei Hr. Bien auch sehr gut, ich bekomme leider die Meldung:


*javax.el.PropertyNotFoundException: /index.xhtml @11,92 action="#{weighlessBeanRegistration.register}": Target Unreachable, identifier 'weighlessBeanRegistration' resolved to null*

Der EL-Ausdruck im Facelet scheint richtig zu sein, da Netbeans 6.9 den Namen auflöst und in der COde-Completion zur Verfügung stellt...

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache?

Danke im Voraus!!


----------



## Final_Striker (27. Feb 2011)

versuche es mal mit [c]action="#{weighlessBeanRegistration.register()}[/c]


----------



## blindmind (27. Feb 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, doch das funktioniert leider nicht...

Das Problem ist, das meine WeightlessBeanRegistration vom Glassfish-Container wohl nicht erzeugt und zur Verfügung gestellt wird, (*Target Unreachable, identifier 'weighlessBeanRegistration' resolved to null*), aber ich weiß nicht warum, weil sie ja durch die Annotation @Named eigentlich zugreifbar sein sollte...

Bin dankbar für jeglichen Hinweis!!


----------



## Nogothrim (27. Feb 2011)

das sieht mir danach aus, als wenn deine CDI Umgebung nicht korrekt initialisiert worden ist. Hast du eine beans.xml in META-INF ? Kann auch komplett leer sein, hauptsache sie existiert.


----------



## blindmind (27. Feb 2011)

Genau DAS war es auch...

Hab es gerade auf Getting Started with JSF 2.0 and CDI in JEE 6 part 1 | Andy Gibson gelesen und konnte das Problem damit beheben...

Trotzdem VIELEN DANK!!!


----------

